# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Как пережить эту пытку?

## Pechalka

Могу я хотя бы здесь излить душу (или поныть).
Настроение - говно с самого утра. Боюсь и не знаю как пережить эту пытку ночную, когда быдло выходит и веселиться и "стреляет". Терпеть все это из года в год нет сил.
Мне 25 лет, у меня ничего нет. Позади меня целый груз страданий и депрессий. 
По сути у меня никого, кроме матери, бабки с дедкой нет. Их не станет, куда мне деваться? Бомжихой стать перспектива очень пугает, на панель пойти тоже не айс. Я учусь в инете, но когда закончу учебу, меня все- равно не возьмут на работу из - за моих социальных проблем, там нужно общение, по моей профессии с налоговой и другими организациями. Да и не каждую работу берут тех, кто "пожизненно". Не знаю откуда буду брать деньги, когда матери не станет. То, что мне выплачивает государство - жалкие подачки. Я не знаю как быть со своим будущим...может кто подскажет...

----------


## neji

так же не представляю как вытерпеть до конца праздников, или хотя бы конца надвигающейся ночи
а глобальное решение ты уже знаешь, но его здесь запрещено высказывать

----------


## Murdok

Есть организации, которые по сути берут всех подряд на работу(много работы за маленькую ЗП). Видимо тебя такая работа ждет, если не возьмешь себя в руки.

----------


## Игорёк

Просто тупо терпеть, этоже временно, всего на пару-тройку дней. 
А насчет дальнейшей жизни - научись вести себя достойно и не истерить, тогда есть шанс стать содержанкой, конечно какие-то неудобства будут, за-то нет необходимости пахать за копейки.

----------


## railton

> Да и не каждую работу берут тех, кто "пожизненно".


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCm62dEGCw4

Да реально, не парься. Ты вот посмотри, какого им. Навеяло.

----------


## когда уже

> По сути у меня никого, кроме матери, бабки с дедкой нет.


  вроде сестра же ещё есть?

----------


## Pechalka

> вроде сестра же ещё есть?


 Верно, но до недавнего времени  мы  скрывали этого от вас здесь.

----------


## railton

> вроде сестра же ещё есть?


 Что у нас тут? Суицидальные тенденции стали носить семейный характер  :Frown: 
Прямо напоминает фильм "Девственицы самоубийцы", надеюсь, ошибаться.

----------


## Pechalka

> Что у нас тут? Суицидальные тенденции стали носить семейный характер 
> Прямо напоминает фильм "Девственицы самоубийцы", надеюсь, ошибаться.


 Потому что мы близнецы и у нас болезнь одинаковая с рождения. Правда о самоубийстве я стала думать лет в 14, а она в 17.

----------


## railton

> Потому что мы близнецы и у нас болезнь одинаковая с рождения. Правда о самоубийстве я стала думать лет в 14, а она в 17.


 Чем болеете, если не секрет?

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

я точно не помню во сколько лет я  стала думать о суициде, но помню, что пропало окончательно желание жить в 15 лет, даже подруга тогда заметила, что я стала унылой.

----------


## railton

> я точно не помню во сколько лет я  стала думать о суициде, но помню, что пропало окончательно желание жить в 15 лет, даже подруга тогда заметила, что я стала унылой.


 А что случилось в этом возрасте? Это было спровоцировано каким-то внешним событием или случилось какое-то заболевание или вообще спонтанно так резко пропало желание жить?

----------


## Pechalka

> Чем болеете, если не секрет?


 Не важно. Неизлечимая болезнь.

----------


## railton

> Не важно. Неизлечимая болезнь.


 понятно. Есть сайт http://www.boleem.com/ 
материалы с него мне в чем-то помогли выкарабкаться хоть чуть-чуть.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> А что случилось в этом возрасте? Это было спровоцировано каким-то внешним событием или случилось какое-то заболевание или вообще спонтанно так резко пропало желание жить?


 да, ыбло спровоцировано некоторыми проблемами.

----------


## джеки-джек

Ну закончатся деньги в долг жить буш.. а вобще панель класная штука будь я девушкой я бы хорошо проводил время и еще штук по 25 за ночь зарабатывал..
Бросай ты свою учебу.. буш и весело время проводить и деньги хорошие появятся.

----------


## Гражданин

> Ну закончатся деньги в долг жить буш.. а вобще панель класная штука будь я девушкой я бы хорошо проводил время и еще штук по 25 за ночь зарабатывал..
> Бросай ты свою учебу.. буш и весело время проводить и деньги хорошие появятся.


 А ты станешь ее сутенером, да?)

----------


## Pechalka

> Ну закончатся деньги в долг жить буш.. а вобще панель класная штука будь я девушкой я бы хорошо проводил время и еще штук по 25 за ночь зарабатывал..
> Бросай ты свою учебу.. буш и весело время проводить и деньги хорошие появятся.


 Ничего я бросать не собираюсь!
Весело время уж точно проводить социофобам не получится!

----------


## Ваня :)

Зачем_мне_ник, скажи, а ты бы радовалась красивому рассвету возле океана? Находясь там сама...

----------


## Pechalka

> Зачем_мне_ник, скажи, а ты бы радовалась красивому рассвету возле океана? Находясь там сама...


 Да.

----------


## джеки-джек

В чем проблема тогда?билет на самолет и как минимум 8 часов полета и ты там.
Я тож радовался чистейшему океану просто с радостью бежал в 6 утра к нему когда вода еще прохладная))

----------


## Pechalka

> В чем проблема тогда?билет на самолет и как минимум 8 часов полета и ты там.
> Я тож радовался чистейшему океану просто с радостью бежал в 6 утра к нему когда вода еще прохладная))


 Кто сказал, что я это не делаю?!

----------


## Pechalka

я кисну.. :Frown:

----------


## railton

не кисни!

Какие на неделю планы? 
надо деятельностью заняться плотно, чтобы приходить вечером! И падать на кровать с мыслью мляяяяяяяя как же я устала, как приятно упасть и не шевелиться. Я осенью пахал как раб на галерах в одной беспонтовой конторе. Я 5 дней в неделю приходил в таком состоянии. Во вторник я мечтал о пятнице))

----------


## Pechalka

*Я поняла, что люди в большей степени меня не понимают, ибо не видели мою ничтожность в реальном мире! Я уверена на 100% будущего нет! У меня! А ведь блядь,  не справедливо ж все-таки, когда у других много, а у иных мало! И еще пытаются чему - то учить! На себя посмотрите для начала! Действительно, если лечь в кровать и подумать о будущем...что я вижу? Да ничего! 

Когда в жизни уже ничего невозможно исправить, приходиться мириться с обстоятельствами, но кому такая жизнь в радость...долго шла, к тому, чтобы смириться, хотя попросту просто по барабану на жизнь свою. Ибо, как только что-то намечается, то меня обратно "откатывает" назад в то же самое дерьмо. 
*

----------


## Fleshly

Правда? А, вот, написала это так, как-будто хочешь убедить нас и, самое главное, себя в этом. Ну и где твое идеальное смирение, когда ты на наших глазах ломаешься? 
А что ты подразумеваешь под будущем? Семья, дети, работа? Прям 100% такого быть у тебя не может, только не с тобой. Когда твоя мать умрет, ты найдешь мужчину, который будет тебя обеспечивать, у вас будут свадьба и дети, хепи енд!

----------


## Pechalka

Давайте посмотрим уже правде в глаза, какой бы жёсткой не была. 
Человек с инвалидностью, социофобией, заиканием может только жалость вызывать. Я не найду, а если и найдется, он будет со мной из жалости по перечисленным причинам. И хэппи - энд не мой случай  уж точно!

----------


## _lamer

> *Я поняла, что люди в большей степени меня не понимают, ибо не видели мою ничтожность в реальном мире! Я уверена на 100% будущего нет! У меня! А ведь блядь,  не справедливо ж все-таки, когда у других много, а у иных мало! И еще пытаются чему - то учить! На себя посмотрите для начала! Действительно, если лечь в кровать и подумать о будущем...что я вижу? Да ничего! 
> 
> Когда в жизни уже ничего невозможно исправить, приходиться мириться с обстоятельствами, но кому такая жизнь в радость...долго шла, к тому, чтобы смириться, хотя попросту просто по барабану на жизнь свою. Ибо, как только что-то намечается, то меня обратно "откатывает" назад в то же самое дерьмо. 
> *


   Только-только намечается - это ты меня имеешь ввиду? 
  Я вон пару лет назад подкатил шары к Анджелине Джоли..а она меня отшила..предпочла бреду...шизофреника..питта. 
  И я тебе пару книжек дал Андрея Ильина. Там твои сопли подробно расписаны, разложены по полочкам как их вытирать, сопельки, и куда закапывать, чтобы они в ротик не текли. Неправильно ты рассуждаешь. Ты, конечно, не в моём вкусе, но во вкусе многих нынешних мужиков, которые любят фентифлюшек. Ты как я рассуждай - есть яйца, значит, мужчина! Значит, покажу вам кузькину мать. У тебя яичники - значит, женщина ёпта!

----------


## Pechalka

Чего??? Я ни тебя имела в виду, а никого конкретно!!!
Я имела в виду, что только более менее пройдет депрессия и снова засасывает! 
А тебе я уже говорила, не в моем ты вкусе, в смысле не такой уж, как сам знаешь кто!!!

----------


## Pechalka

*Я нехочу, чтобы ты мне писал! Попросила же!
Я писала пост не с целью, чтобы ты  тут рот открыл. *

----------


## _lamer

А мне не надо рот затыкать. Я полноправный ЧЛЕН этого форума как и ты)

  А зачем мне тыкать этим мудаком. Я его за мужика не считаю, потому что его хочется ножичком чикнуть или под шконку загнать, нет у меня уважения, а внешность не у мужиков важна, а пи....гомосеков короче. Очень глупо с твоей стороны пытаться "задеть" меня тем, с кем я не считаюсь и это опять в ответ на всё доброе! Я тебе добро, ты мне в ответ - говно. Может, тебе всё-таки надо задуматься о своём поведении. Я-то тебе ничего плохого никогда не говорил, а от тебя сплошь оскорбления.

----------


## Pechalka

Ламер, может стоит задуматься тебе о том, почему ты так часто портишь отношения со всеми. Заблудшая сбежала, после того, как ты над ней поиздевался. Я изначально была к тебе доброжелательна настроена, затем пошли твои колкие сообщения, на которые я закрывала глаза... Но чаща терпения переполнилась и все, что было в чатике, и продолжение дальше на том форуме доконало меня и я решила предложить обоюдный игнор! Но ты опять же влез! Я писала сообщение просто душу излить, т.к одиночество опять заело, ощутимо оно по ночам и вечерам.
В тебе есть харизма, меня это привлекло. Для меня внешность мужика второстепенное. 
Мне интереснее будет с психом, чем со скучным психически здоровым!

----------


## Игорёк

Как здорово! Ничего не делаешь, никаких забот, и катаешься нахаляву по тропическим странам. Не жизнь - сказка!

----------


## Pechalka

> Как здорово! Ничего не делаешь, никаких забот, и катаешься нахаляву по тропическим странам. Не жизнь - сказка!


 Не на халяву, а на скопленные деньги, которые выплачивает государство из за инвалидности. У меня есть свой капитал за счёт государства и езжу на свои деньги. У меня мать строгая, ни за что свои бы не дала.

----------


## _lamer

Заблудшая сказал, что на новый год суециднётся. Ну не отвечает. Наверное, суециднулась. Я её не отговаривал, это её решение. Мы общались нормально. Видимо, она напоследок хотела повеселиться)
  А на обиженных воду возят. Если ты толстый..признай - я толстяк! И тебя перестанут дразнить, т.к. ты принял себя. Я лучше друга и лучше врага, потому что для меня нет смысла говорить тебе неправду. Со стороны-то виднее какая ты как человек, как личность. Есть над чем поработать.
  А я чо порчу..в инете друзей не может быть априори - всем, кто хочет повзрослеть и чего-то добиться в реале, это нужно зарубить на носу. Тут общаешься пока интересно. Надоедает - перестаешь общаться - и всё. Без обид, без угрызений совести. 
  А душу мне зачем изливать. Я не жилетка. Я вообще человек довольно жесткий и требовательный..ну потому что к себе тоже очень требователен, поэтому не люблю когда человек разляжется..и размазывает сопли по полу.
  Ну а ты..хвали не хвали...критикуй не критикуй..я себе цену знаю и в ней меня никто не подвинет, потому что я определяю цену себе сам как любой настоящий мужчина. А ты мыслишь как ..ну считаешь, что мужиками можно манипулировать. С мужчиной можно договориться, если он мужчина. А манипулируют подкаблучниками всякими, тюфяками размазнями. Я не из таковых, поэтому мне абсолютно все равно какое мнение обо мне у женщин, да и мужчин тоже.

----------


## Pechalka

Я потеряла себя давно.. Для социума и даже не знаю кто я на самое деле.. Так как пока сидишь годами в 4 стенах, теряешь свое Я , что и произошло. Согласна, что есть над чем поработать во мне. Но только стоит оно того, если я не могу, как нипыталась , ни с кем подружиться. Даже когда был муж, в его компаниях я сидела молча., просто молча, мне было страшно.я домой хотела и говорила ему это. Кому нужна девушка, которая даже в компании своего парня все время молчит и смотрит вниз, прячет глаза?!

----------


## _lamer

Так надо уже определиться - нарциссизм развивать или экстраверсию, умение подать себя. Надо всё равно что-то в себе найти особенное и зацепиться за это. У мужчин вот бывает..самое сексуальное - это интеллект. Я за это зацепился, остальное и пошло отсюда, и сила, и уверенность. Надо подумать что ты не теряешь ни при каких обстоятельствах. Иногда можно найти самое ценное через самый большой недостаток - под ним может прятаться скрытое достоинство.

----------


## Pechalka

> А зачем мне тыкать этим мудаком. Я его за мужика не считаю, потому что его хочется ножичком чикнуть или под шконку загнать, нет у меня уважения


 Ты сам говорил мне, что завидуешь ему..точнее косвенно дал понять. Твоё вот это сообщение, тому подтверждение. :Big Grin:

----------


## Pechalka

> Как здорово! Ничего не делаешь, никаких забот, и катаешься нахаляву по тропическим странам. Не жизнь - сказка!


 А ты признайся уже, что после того, как узнал,  что я сестра Озлобленной, то к ней стал приблизительно также относиться, как и ко мне, чувак.Не?
А до этого сюсю-пусю...

----------


## _lamer

> Ты сам говорил мне, что завидуешь ему..точнее косвенно дал понять. Твоё вот это сообщение, тому подтверждение.


   Я ему не завидую. Это уже твои домыслы. Я говорю о том, что глупо мне тыкать им, т.к. я его не считаю мужчиной. Мужчина - это кого уважаешь, а всякие там ддоржди клуни..всякие там красавцы..я таких не люблю биланы всякие. Они не мужественны. На них геи только и равняются. Мне вот с юности нравились кто - Джек Лондон, Джером Сэлинджер - не красавцы кстати говоря. 
  Я одному удивляюсь...ты так искренне радуешься..и веришь, что я ему завидую..и что ты нашла у меня слабое место? Ты реально веришь в это? Я просто его воспринимаю..комически - я сижу в камере..как урка..а тут кидают в камеру лошка..которого директор кинул, навесив на него махинации с переводами и тратой денег..и вот он заходит..мнётся на месте..и я начинаю его разводить..словесно..и он в конце концов сам себя подписывает шестеркой! И забивается под шконку. Ну реально смешная ситуация. Мне других фантазий не приходит на этот счет. Если ты реально веришь, что я ему завидую, то я разочарован - ты окажешься ещё глупее чем я думал...гораздо..вернее, не глупее..а злее, потому что такие подколы..и ниже пояса подколы - это реально уже от злобы такое пишут. Я-то по-доброму прикалывался, а ты как-то неадекватно уже реагируешь. Лучше бы орала и истерила. Неприятно уже стало тебя читать. Фу.

----------


## Pechalka

Ты недооцениваешь его.Точнее, ты совсем его не знаешь! Он вовсе не какая-нибудь там тряпка! И я не думаю, что под "шестёрку" он катит.
У него нелёгкий так-то характер. 



> Лучше бы орала и истерила.


 А мне ЧО орать, да истерить, я спокойна, как удав!

----------


## _lamer

Я знаю, что в определённой системе координат - он суперский, он - мечта, что многие и многие девушки за углом готовы такому отдаться, следуя визуальному стимулу. Я не глупенький, я всё понимаю и всех. Я только пояснил, что в меня этим тыкать не надо, это очень глупо. Для меня глупышки как те, кто отдаются по зову инстинкта любому мачо, так и мачо так называемые для меня тоже..не мужчины вовсе. Я общался с действительно бравыми мужчинами и они не похожи на твою тряпку. Мой дед, например - очень жесткий мужик. Мы с ним в контрах, но именно потому что похожи. Еще жил я в Самаре с бывшими вояками, работал с ними плечом к плечу. Они прошли через многое, смертельные опасности, выжили, остались людьми. Они внушали уважение. Такие мне нравятся, не боишься спиной встать. Не знаю..сомневаюсь, что ты понимаешь о чём я..у вас же нет женской дружбы..женщины, как только появляется мужчина, становятся врагами, а значит, они изначально не дружат. Мужское товарищество существует и только с теми, кто надёжен, ответственен, принципиален. Это чувствуется.

  Вот я и говорю - спокойна, но какие-то вещи говоришь толстые..которые априори как бы должны задевать любого, навроде  - а у тебя .... короткий! А у тебя живот пивной и жирный! Фу! В таком вот духе не надо мне. Это тебя некрасиво выставляет, в некрасивом свете. А меня не заденет, т.к. я не соответствую твоим стереотипам о мужиках и быдланах.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> женщины, как только появляется мужчина, становятся врагами, а значит, они изначально не дружат.


 неправда! не у всех так!

----------


## Pechalka

_lamer, я нехочу иметь с ним никаких дел давно! Он для меня не существует!
Я и тебе писала, что ты не существуешь, но ты вылез и давай свою демагогию долбить!

----------


## _lamer

> неправда! не у всех так!


   Да. У счастливых и верных в браке. У остальных так как я сказал.

  Зачем не существовать? Я ж тебе говорю - ты скажи, что я тебя *реально* задел, обидел. Если нет, то какие ко мне претензии? Я уже сейчас без приколов разговариваю. Может, я и могу потроллить, но когда уже норм.разговор идёт, я пишу нормально, по делу. Так что давай говори как есть ёпрст.

----------


## Pechalka

> Я ж тебе говорю - ты скажи, что я тебя реально задел, обидел.


 *Я не пойму зачем ты хочешь знать? Я вчера поставила точку и схоронила тебя!*

Ну раз хочешь, тогда скажу. Во первых, вспомни, как ты в чатике общался со мной, как ты там назвал меня? И здесь в личке и даже в скайпе. Попросту неуважение с твоей стороны. У меня ощущение, что не ценишь нормальное людское отношение, когда к тебе с душой. Действительно складывается ощущение, что ты неадекват! И после этого удивляешься, чего это вдруг я выливать стала на тебя помои!

Когда - то я хотела с тобой дружить, но после всего, что произошло за последнее время - передумала.
Слишком разочаровал ты меня.

Жизнь научила, что не стоит тратить время на людей, которые плюют в душу.
Лучше уж тогда одиночество выбрать, чем плохая компания. В конце концов я с одиночеством давно уже на "ты". А тебе все же советую подлечить психику!

----------


## _lamer

Не надо меня хоронить. Конфликт углубляет отношения. Я извиниться могу. Меня ты ничем задеть не можешь в принципе, поэтому я на тебя не в обиде. Зачем хоронить, если можно более честными стать, искренними. Руки не надо опускать. Только вот проклятье импотенции отмени..на всякий случай..мало ли что. А то это для меня важная вещь. Кхе.

----------


## Pechalka

Извиниться можешь говоришь, но ты этого не делаешь. Опять же слова, слова...пустые слова...я им не верю, я верю действиям!

----------


## _lamer

Ну ты же похоронила, тгда какой смысл? Или хорони обратно - тогда извинюсь. А то я извинюсь, а ты скажешь - ну вот и вали теперь. Думаешь я не знаю эти женские штучки.

----------


## Pechalka

> зачем хоронить, если можно более честными стать, искренними.


 Зачем я хороню людей? Затем, что вижу, что они не хотят хотя бы понять меня или идти мне навстречу. Ты ведь отлично знаешь, что ты сумел свою жизнь худо-бедно наладить, а  у меня не получается. И про твоё избавление от сфобии, это только извини, но слова...я не видела и не могла видеть эти моменты. Создаётся впечатление, что хвастаешься тем, что избавился от сфобии. Но знаешь, но у тебя и нет моей болезни и заикания, поэтому как то уж бесчеловечно с твоей стороны судить меня. если бы ты увидел в реале меня, ты бы рассмеялся...

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> если бы ты увидел в реале меня, ты бы рассмеялся...


 всю жизнь про нас говорили* тяжелый случай*

----------


## _lamer

А вшивый всё о бане...никто тебя этим словом не обзывал, это ты себя такой считаешь что ли? Ну потенциально, мол, если предоставиться возможность, найду папика и все у меня будет, и розовая машинка. Разве не так? Именно так мыслят фентифлюшки, их философия. И я это не называю ЭТИМ словом. Фентифлюшка и фентифлюшка. Кому что дано. Мне - гомосексуалистам отдаваться за деньги - ну по твоим словам..а тебе за фентифлюшки отрабатывать. Давай уж честными быть до конца, а то юлишь туда-сюда..невиноватая йа он сам пришел.

----------


## _lamer

А причем тут Игорёк? Нет дыма без огня, как говорится. Я вот не боюсь, что меня будут трусом считать, потому что я не таков. Вон хоть щас вломись в комнату кто-нибудь, мне насрать. Соберусь внутренне и с собой заберу хоть одного) А ты уже потому, что отчаянно защищаешься, показываешь, что в тебе есть что-то продажное. Вспомнил историю эмм..пейсателя одного..Бернард Шоу вроде и королева встретились. И королева аглицая говорит - вы пишете, что все женщины продажны. Значит, и я продажна? - Да. - И сколько я по-вашему стою? - 10000 фунтов стерлингов. - А почему так мало? - Вот видите - вы уже и  торгуетесь. 

  Так что попала ты. Раз так печёшься за свою репутацию, значит, рыльце в пушку, а это уже не мои проблемы, а твои. Я за свою не пекусь, потому что репутация - это не то, что суть человек..а то, что о нём знают, а значит, есть то, чего не знают. У меня репутации нет. Я такой какой есть, весь на ладони. Обижайте и кляните, но вы клянете только себя. Если я уйду, ничего не изменится. Забанят меня, и что? У тебя всё так же останется. Те же мысли. Тот же exeq freestyle как у моего братца. Седи играй на нём в егрушки.

----------


## Pechalka

> Ну ты же похоронила, тгда какой смысл? Или хорони обратно - тогда извинюсь. А то я извинюсь, а ты скажешь - ну вот и вали теперь. Думаешь я не знаю эти женские штучки.


 Но мне было бы приятно, если бы извинился передо мной! мб извиню.
А женские штучки "вали" - я не применяю, потому что не такая дрянь!

----------


## _lamer

Ладно, *нах_мне_ник_ты_че_ваще_ахренел_ламер_*леать?*, не обижайсо, *извини*. Я подтрунивал, но не думал, что..вообщем у меня не было цели унизить или задеть тебя. Конечно, характер у тебя ещё тот, но ты не права насчет впечатления. Ты не у тех людей его спрашиваешь. Это всё равно что я, будучи худощавым, буду спрашивать у девушки, которая любит качков, - как я тебе? Хочешь меня? Ну вот у тебя примерно так получается. Надо найти такого человека, для которого твои достоинства..как бы это сказать...когда человек нравится, то его недостатки как бы скорее умиляют..они не могут раздражать в принципе. Ему даже и недостатки могут нравиться. Это я говорю устами человека, который знает что такое влюбиться, что такое нравиться кому-то или когда тебе кто-то очень приглянулся. Надо скоординировать это..и рассудить без эмоций..разложить по полочкам - вот так это третье десятое. Разберемся. Ума нет - щитай калека. А мы от обратного - головка есть, значит, можно кашку сварить в ней, только маслица не забыть.

*на_хрена_мне_такой_психичке_ник_вообще?* Ты, конечно, извини, но..может, уберёшь с аватарки мою фотографию, хватит там колдовать. Мне, извиняюсь, своих проблем хватает - меня вон и шизой, и депрой жизнь наказала, заранее за все мои будущие приколы. Кабы был здоровым, то свёл бы в могилу не один десяток человек, так что давай без этих. Поставь лучше свою фотку на авку - будет первым шагом к твоей реабилитации.
  Вот. Я шаг навстречу сделал. Ну напиши что думаешь. Я на самом деле не такой плохой, каким кажусь. Это с мужчинами я жесткий, а с девушками..ну как-то я всё-таки....вообщем как-то добр..поэтому быстро забываю всё. Давай пеши что там у тебя. Если мы взрослые люди, всё равно разгребём чо, жизнь она такая..тут и конфликты бывают..но они освещают лучше проблемы всяческие. Не будем игнорировать её. Чему-нибудь да научимся.

----------


## _lamer

А я и не знал про факты из твоей личной жизни. Скажи спасибо Игорьку. На правду зачем обижаться-то.
  А насчет комплексов. Чего терять-то? Так и надо говорить, прямо - комплексую так..что лишь бы кто-то меня отымел. Лучше так, чем быть лживой. Я людей не осуждаю. Я только указываю на самообман, а его я не потерплю. Можно быть сколь угодно плохим, но правильным, а можно быть чистым и пушыстым, но гадким лицемером. Вот за двуличие вам обеим и досталось, неискренность.

----------


## Pechalka

_lamer,  извинения приняты=))

Но я бы попросила не коверкать мой вполне скромный ник!  Ты его уже всяко(
Я же не кличу  тебя, ну там допустим "ламер -спамер" и т.п.

----------


## когда уже

Ламер блеаать, ну поверь уже, что у девушки розовый айфон...ну не томи. Игрульку брата не отдавай, береги на черный день, как сладкое лакомство для барышни...когда будет на тебя бочку катить, дашь поиграть - и сразу все в розовом цвете, нет проблем!

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

да насчет айфона он верит! он не верит возможно в то,что я не клон самой себя, а я ненавижу когда я говорю правду а мне не верят

----------


## когда уже

ты ломаешь мой мозг...почти уже поломала. Пощади! Как это не верит что ты не клон самой себя? Да как он смеет!

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

вот именно как он смеет думать, что я с ней одно лицо, когда даже фотки видел, а плаксивой тряпке сестра совместное фото наше показывала и их еще куча с отдыха совсместных

----------

